# Experienced D&D Player in San Antonio Looking For Game



## airwalkrr (Jul 4, 2007)

I like all versions of D&D although 1e AD&D and 3.5 are my favorite. I live on the northeast side just north of Converse. I prefer traditional dungeon-crawl or wilderness adventure games. City and political campaigns are fun as well. I am not interested in playing monsters or wacky, anything-goes campaigns, but otherwise I am pretty versatile. I'm a dedicated player who always shows up and is usually punctual.


----------

